

Russia’s Stanislav Petrov saved world from nuclear war - JSeymourATL
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world/russias-stanislav-petrov-saved-world-from-nuclear-war/story-fnb64oi6-1227364244076

======
rrggrr
This story is often posted but never often enough. The incident illustrates
why there is no "right" to nuclear weapons on the basis of fairness,
sovereignty or deterrence - contrary to the zealous cries of recent and
aspiring members of the nuclear club. This near global catastrophe is also a
reminder that government policy is often tragically imperfect, and that one
stubborn independently minded bureaucrat is often the only check and balance
available. For anyone interested in the _many_ similar incidents in the US,
there is this sobering book, Command and Control, Nuclear Weapons, the
Damascus Incident...:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5R7F8G/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5R7F8G/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
kw71
Subscriber only paywall

